# 4-Pound Chihuahua Survives Owl Attack



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is a recent article in the newspaper about a 4-pound chihuahua who survives an owl attack in suburban Chicago: 
Chico the Chihuahua survives owl attack in Crystal Lake - Chicago Sun-Times

We have to worry about falcons, coyotes, and big dogs when we walk our 2 little chis outside (Bella weighs 5 pounds and Lina weighs 4.5 pounds). We now have to worry about owls too!  We never leave the girls alone or unsupervised even when they're outside in our fenced-in, locked backyard. Be very careful and vigilant in protecting your chis when they are outside.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I just posted that lol


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Adrienne said:


> I just posted that lol


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

How horrid. Something like that would scare the crap out of me. I am so glad the little dog is OK.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Awwww, poor baby...

A hawk stalked Gracie for weeks when we first got her. I had to watch for it everytime I took her out. 

My son had a buzzard try to get his teacup poodle!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank God he is alright! God must have been looking out for him.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

No kidding! Another predator to tack onto the list! Thank goodness that poor little guy is alright. Its very scary to think that the presence of his owner on the other end of the leash wasnt a deterrent to the owl at all, horrible!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes we have Owls to, we have to worry about Hawks at day and Owls at night :-( Not to mention, Coyote's, Bob cats, foxes, etc...


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I never thought Owl's were a threat, thanks for posting that We have Owl's around in the bush.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep, owls eat mice and other small rodents. Chi's are just a bit bigger dinner to them 

We don't have too many wildlife here, I have seen the few stray swan or fox, even a few armadillo but nothing much else here. A deer every once in a great while.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

WOW! I never even realized this could happen!!!!! Now I'm worried! I'm glad the little baby is alright!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

oh my! i ususally let my randy out side in the back. and there are voulchers (sp) around. i have seen them once. ill never leave my randy again!


----------



## Island Protector (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, this is why my small dogs don't go out without a leash on. Owls at night and by day there's hawks and other predatory birds everywhere. It's a shame they go after larger prey like dogs. And its scary they aren't even safe with a leash on.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I hate creepy old owls!! :foxes15:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My last Chi (my heart dog) Roxy survived a attack by a young female eagle I had to fight to get away from her but I did. She ended with talon marks in her sides but she was Ok then I lost her to a coyote


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh the poor little baby  You can see how traumatised he is from the body language in the photo of him. It breaks my heart. Thank God he was physically ok though


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

The downsides of being small. I wonder if there's any chihuahua armour out there.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Zoey's Mom said:


> My last Chi (my heart dog) Roxy survived a attack by a young female eagle I had to fight to get away from her but I did. She ended with talon marks in her sides but she was Ok then I lost her to a coyote


awww poor babii, god bless her.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Eclipsica said:


> The downsides of being small. I wonder if there's any chihuahua armour out there.


if there is ill get some right away and throw it rite over his sweater. that way he'll be warm&protected. :hello1:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I read this yesterday and posted it on my FB. I love animals of all kinds, but I swear, if an owl or anything else grabbed one of my chihuahuas, that animal would have a fight on its hands from ME!!!!:foxes15:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

lynx8456 said:


> Thank God he is alright! God must have been looking out for him.


Amen this is just awful but thank God that his owner was able to getr the owl to go on.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Poor thing! Thankfully he was ok! It's scary to think what could have happened to the little guy! =(


----------

